
Ask HN: Which verticals have significant systems integration problems? - acct21344
I know that in EdTech, HealthTech and some other domains there are significant problems with building B2B technology because the data required to run that technology lives in a bunch of siloed enterprise systems.<p>Are there any other examples of industries where this is a really significant problem?
======
btown
Not exactly an answer to your question... but you may find a skim of this
article delightfully (or horrifyingly) Kafkaesque: [https://www.travel-
industry-blog.com/travel-industry/ndc/](https://www.travel-industry-
blog.com/travel-industry/ndc/)

